# Guckt euch des ma an



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

http://www-nw.uni-regensburg.de/~.vob08277.7.stud.uni-regensburg.de/MESSAGES/LKA_MI~1.HTM

ich hab kein bock, jetzt isses genug.
Das ist kein scheiß, keine verarschung, ohne mist


----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

das is echt krass!!
 
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denny_1990 (22. Dezember 2003)

... ... ... uuuund was haben wir jetzt davon?


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. Dezember 2003)

ich finds gut das ers uns gezeigt hat!...
...aber wenn du daran verrecken willst........


----------



## robs (22. Dezember 2003)

Hm bischen komisch dass es auf irgendeiner pissigen .html auf nem uni-server verfault anstatt in der Bild oder auf irgendwelchen portalen wie web.de o.ä. zu leuchten...        dummer Scherz.


Ich setz mich in der Regel sowieso nicht auf Zettelchen


----------



## King Loui (22. Dezember 2003)

wenn einer will, dass er jemanden mit hiv infizieren will, dann schafft er das auch. rein theoretisch kann man sich überall mit hiv infizieren. auf einem öffentlichen klo, beim pircing studio,... zum glück sind aber nicht alle so. jedoch würde ich mal schauen wo man sich hinsetzt, vorallem wenn eine notiz an die nadel geheftet war. trotzdem ist das eine absolute frechheit.


----------



## aramis (22. Dezember 2003)

Ähm, woher hast du das? Was macht dich so sicher, dass das keine Verarsche ist? Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber ne Meldung vom LKA Bayern stelle ich mir bissl anders vor. Der Text ist sehr oberflächlich, ohne Details. Die Formulierung wirkt wie von einem 17jährigen. Beamte sind auch nicht gerade die Überchecker, wenn es um schöne Formulierungen geht, aber Satzbau und das Setzen von Satzzeichen haben die druff. Außerdem fehlt der Beamtenjargon gänzlich.

Was ist das "Kontrollzentrum der Krankheiten"? Das habsch noch nie gehört. In welchem Kino in Köln soll das passiert sein? Gibt es dazu auch weitere Berichte in den Medien? Das Dokument hat kein Erscheinungsdatum, keinen Verfasser oder sowas und verweist auch nicht auf weiterführende Informationen. Warum berichtet es nicht von einem Ereignis des gestrigen Tages, sondern von "vor ein paar Wochen"?

Also wenn du mich fragst, ist das nichts weiter als lächerlicher abgefukcter Hoax-Spam-Sche!ß, und obendrein noch ein sehr offensichtlicher. Wenn du da sicher gehen möchtest, dann recherchiere doch mal, ob es in den Medien auch seriösere Berichte zu dem Thema gibt. Das dürfte dir allerdings schwerfallen, weil wegen dem fehlenden Erscheinungsdatum nicht klar ist, was "vor ein paar Wochen" bedeutet, mal davon abgesehen, dass das alles zwischen 2 und 11 (oder so) sein könnte.

Kannst also IMO weiter sorglos ins Kino gehen, auch wenn du in Köln wohnst. (und glaub nicht jeden Sche!ß im Netz )


----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

@ara: schon klar alder  , aber ich hab das ma in frankfurt im u-bahnhof gesehen wie so ne junkie-fot.e ne blutverschmierte spritze nach so einem sicherheitsbeamten geworfen hat......(so  dartpfeilmässig) die hat zum glück den mann verfehlt.......

ich sach ja ffm is so schööööönnnnn! 
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

von nem Bekannten die Schwester war im europalace(disco), da haben se ihr ne spritze innnen arm gesteckt., war gottseidank nix dran oda drin nur´n dummer scherz.


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

das ist genauso ne message wie 

das am 24.12.2003 die polizei kazaa überprüft und alle bestraft werden

oder das wenn du diese nachrichtan  10 personen weiterleitest
gina wild alias michael s bei dir vorbeilommt und dir einen blässt, bzw trialmäßig ausgedrückt franzosentechnik macht.


es ist schon schlimm das sowas passiert aber ich finde die art wie sowas verbreitet wird falsch. weil ich glaube es gibt gewisse menschen die sich aus so sachen nen spaß machen und irgendwelche rundläufer loslassen und menschen teilweise ins gewissen reden und ausbeuten


----------



## aramis (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *wenn einer will, dass er jemanden mit hiv infizieren will, dann schafft er das auch.*



Joa, wenn man will, dass man etwas will, dann schafft man das auch, sicher...



> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *rein theoretisch kann man sich überall mit hiv infizieren. auf einem öffentlichen klo, beim pircing studio,...*



Klar, ich setz mich auf öffentlichen Toiletten auch immer genau auf die Schüssel mit ner Blutlache auf der Brille, und das, obwohl ich ne offene Wunde am Arsch habe. Außerdem haste Arbeitsamt, Schule, Trainingsgelände und Kirche vergessen. Da verfolgt mich ständig so ein Fixer und versucht mich mit seiner Nadel zu stechen, die er gerade im Arm hatte.




> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *zum glück sind aber nicht alle so.*



Oooh, wie recht du hast. Zum Glück gibt es noch den einen oder anderen, der nicht so ist.



> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *jedoch würde ich mal schauen wo man sich hinsetzt, vorallem wenn eine notiz an die nadel geheftet war.*



"Oh Schatz, schau doch mal. In meinem Sitz steckt ne Nadel, und sogar mit einer Notiz dran" oder "...keine Notiz dran, naja setz ich mich halt drauf." Du bist ja echt sooooon Kunde!!! 



> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *trotzdem ist das eine absolute frechheit. *



Joa, echt ne Frechheit. Unnnneeeeeeeeerhööööööööört, sowas!!! Ne Ohrfeige hat der verdient, der sowas macht. Was schämen sollte der sich. Der is schlimmer als Hitler!!!




@alle außer Affe:
Klar ist das ganz schön derb, wenn sowas WIRKLICH passiert, aber dass das gefaked ist, ist doch offensichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

hiiiiiilfe ich wurde ausgebeutet


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

@ara:          
du bist echt zu geil, welche irooooooooooniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie


----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tommytrialer _
> *
> gina wild alias michael s bei dir vorbeilommt und dir einen blässt, bzw trialmäßig ausgedrückt franzosentechnik macht.
> *




echt


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

@ aramis

hast du heute morgen nen clown gefrühstückt oder warum bist du so lustig  

@ toto joa das geht...warte ich schick dir mal die email.
 willst du auch noch ein gartishandy und der hammer für jede mail die du weiterleitest 1 von bill gates


----------



## ea3040 (22. Dezember 2003)

Als Sie sich wieder aufgerichtet hat,

""is ja hammer die hat sich aufgerichtet"





um zu sehen, um was es sich handelte, 

"vergangenheit" oder is die nadel im hintern festgewachsen



da hat sie eine Nadel gefunden,


"sie hat die nadel im arsch gefunden"?????    falsch, die hat ssie zuvor aufm spielplatz gefunden





die in den Sitz gestochen war mit einer befestigten Notiz:

"bildlich vorgestellt"  die nadel war in die polsterung gestochen. also hat sie beim draufsetzen den drücker im arsch gehabt und dem sitz nen schuss gedrückt




"Sie wurden soeben durch das HIV infiziert".



gar nicht möglich da das hiv korrekterweise n virus is und kein hiv


Alle öffentlichen Stühle müssen mit Wachsamkeit und Vorsicht
vor Gebrauch untersucht werden.

"genau wir tasten alle stühle zuvor ab. dann hab ich die nadel im finger. und nicht im arsch.

is doch shit den finger brauch ich zum trialen den arsch brauch ich nicht hab ja keine sattel


Alle getesteten Nadeln SIND HIV positiv.



genau und die petra und die moni und der klaus.




Nadeln im körper passen ja noch. aber was is mit meinen reifen. hab doch keinen bock auf hiv im schlauch. das vermährrt sich doch und wenn der platzt wie so ne stinkmorchel


----------



## wodka o (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> Also wenn du mich fragst, ist das nichts weiter als lächerlicher abgefukcter Hoax-Spam-Sche!ß, und obendrein noch ein sehr offensichtlicher. *


Genau und schon ein ewig alter... Kann man hier nachlesen: TU Berlin-Hoax Info. Mit den Suchbegriffen Kino, Nadeln, HIV hätte man es bei Google sogar als erstes Suchergebnis gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ea3040 _
> *Als Sie sich wieder aufgerichtet hat,
> ""is ja hammer die hat sich aufgerichtet"
> um zu sehen, um was es sich handelte,
> ...



willst mit deinem scheiss post wohl auf der "ich mach mich auch mal lustig über die Meldung und nehm das ganze nich ernst" Welle mitreiten was? is dir aber nich gelungen! Das was du geschrieben hast is weder lustig, noch interessant, noch hats irgendein Niveau.


----------



## ea3040 (22. Dezember 2003)

chris king  du bist echt voll der mongo


dein dummer name soll wohl über dein dummes gehirn hinwegtäuschen. 



du bist mir echt zu blöd und auf dein niveau das so groß wie n kieselstein ist, lasse ich mich gar nicht erst herab.


wenn du nix besseres zu tun hast als mich hier blöd anzumachen, dann tust du mir leid.

hunde die bellen beisen nicht. 

es gibt halt immer menschen die denken, nur weil die besonderst gut in irgendetwas sind, dass sie die coolen sind und die anderen sind alle blöd.

du bist das kind, denn denken gehört ja nicht zu deinen stärken.

den das was man nicht im kopf hat muss chris king in den beinen haben


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

@ea3040: unbegründete Ausagen sind schon geil ne?!?
DU bist hier der mongo, weil du nennst chris dumm und blöd und wasweißich hast aber keine Begründung dafür.
Du bist ein Mungo, weil du ubegründete Beschimpfungen loswirst,
man du bist echt n krasser vogel.
erst denken, dann schreiben.........nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

@e3040:
hab ich vergessen: ja der Name ea3040 ist ja viel besser und macht auch viel mehr sinn als Chris King.................
also fagg juuu


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Dezember 2003)

@ e

ei man, von jemandem in deinem alter kann man glaub ich schon bissl mehr niveau erwarten. WEnns wenigstens einigermassen lustig gewesen wär dein post, dann wärs ja ok. Aber des was du da geshcrieben hast, des is sowas von unlustig.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

@chris: es können ja nicht alle so lustige burschen sein, wie du.
außerdem sind wir hier nicht zum Spaß.........


----------



## ea3040 (22. Dezember 2003)

ach ihr seid mir einfach alle zu gutbürgerlich deutsch


denkt was ihr wollt. wieso muss immer alles sinn machen.

kauf dir n fahrradlicht und werde glücklich



ihr oberkorrekten ibc beamten


sowas gibts halt echt nur im trial forum. 


genau denn alles muss immer nen grund haben

aber über ne rote ampel fährst du trotzdem 

is mir viel zu blöd mich am computer zu streiten


da hab ich was besseres zu tun


als mich mit nem 16 jährigen zu streiten den ich audf der straße sowieso übersehe


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

17 wenn ich bitten darf  
mach dir nicht so ins Hemd, und sei nicht so stolz drauf n auto zu haben......


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Dezember 2003)

ey max 
mein post hier "ei man, von jemandem in deinem alter kann man glaub ich schon bissl mehr niveau erwarten. WEnns wenigstens einigermassen lustig gewesen wär dein post, dann wärs ja ok. Aber des was du da geshcrieben hast, des is sowas von unlustig" war an den E..gerichtet gell, hab dann noch mal edditiert --> "@e"  nich dass du des auf dich bezogen hast


----------



## ea3040 (22. Dezember 2003)

hab kein auto

wieso kommt eigentlich immer zu allem gleich ein negativer kommentar. ihr seid ja immer so korrekt. 


aber darüber brauche ich mich nicht zu streiten. da hab ich besseres zu tun. 

ea du bist so alt und so doof.

ja stimmt sonst hätte ich ja kein kinderrad.

beleidigen könnt ihr euch selber ganz besondest der king student denn der wird mal beamter und lässt euer trainingsgelände einreisen, weil aufm bebauungsplan der zaun 20 cm zu weit weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

@chris: des hab ich schon richtig verstanden 
Ich finds halt nur spackisch hier die leute ohne Grund zu beschimpfen.
alle neg. aussagen waren auf e bezogen.

"es können ja nicht alle so lustige burschen sein, wie du.
außerdem sind wir hier nicht zum Spaß.........   "
s. smilies, das war nicht erst sondern lustig und ironisch auf e bezogen gemeint.


----------



## aramis (22. Dezember 2003)

Ähm, spätestens ab "willst mit deinem scheiss post wohl..." wirds echt ziemlich beschissen. Dieses Forum IST ein verdammter Kindergarten und Chris is der gehässige Junge, der ständig versucht, andere Kinder aus der Kindergartenclique auszugrenzen...


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Dezember 2003)

und du aramis bist dann die kindergartenmutter die sich immer mit mit fachwörtern und intellegenten sätzen vollgestopften posts vom übrigen kindergarten abheben will? man man man, komm dir ma nich so wichtig/intelligent vor aramis, des nervt echt.


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Dezember 2003)

ach ja, damit ihrs wisst!! 


> _Original geschrieben von trialelmi _
> *ok mir egal was ihr denkt aber no more mehr von mir kein bock auf so wixxer anfragen von diesen werd ich nur noch innen papierkorb werfen. penner halt
> gut dass es hier ne ignorliste gibt  gleich mal vollgemacht mit denen  *


----------



## aramis (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ChrisKing _
> * und du aramis bist dann die kindergartenmutter die sich immer mit mit fachwörtern und intellegenten sätzen vollgestopften posts vom übrigen kindergarten abheben will? man man man, komm dir ma nich so wichtig/intelligent vor aramis, des nervt echt. *



Oho, jetzt kommt aber einiges ans Tageslicht. Dann werde ich in der nächsten Zeit meine "Fachwörter" und "intelligenten Sätze" für mich behalten und nur hin und wieder ´nen dummen Kommentar und ´ne blödsinnige Frage posten, damit du dich nicht auf´n Schlips getreten fühlst. Wenn du möchtest, kann ich auch alles klein schreiben und die Satzzeichen weglassen.

Du siehst in mir also den großkotzigen Forum-Klugsche!ßer... Is eigentlich nicht meine Absicht, so rüberzukommen. Die Rolle des Aggros und Trailer-Schreiber-Hassers wäre mir lieber.
Ehrlich gesagt, haste mich damit jetzt ganz schön verunsichert. Die Vorwürfe sind schon bissl derb und ich weiß nicht, was ich dazu weiter sagen soll


----------



## crazymonkey (22. Dezember 2003)

Klasse discussion!! 

hört einfach auf den guten Ara!! 

(kann man machen, muss man aber nicht)


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Dezember 2003)

@ara
hab nur gekontert, nich mehr nich weniger.. deine posts unterscheiden sich halt was die sprache und den inhalt angeht größtenteils vom rest. des is mir aufgefallen und ich habs gesagt. hab des dann vielleicht bissl zu krass formuliert, aber naja. es war auch nich so gemeint, dass ich dir unterstell, dass du die absicht hast als der klug********r o.ä. im forum rüberzukommen. Wollte lediglich anmerken dass du dich immer bissl arg gewählt ausdrückst und ich persöhnlich des halt manchmal bissl komisch find oder wie auch immer. aber is ja dein ding, kann dich ja auch nich zwingen mitglied in der kindergartenclique zu werden


----------



## der-lappen (23. Dezember 2003)

natoll jetzt lasst ihr euch alleine wegen dem ea4030 auf nen foruminternen streit ein gebt euch die pfote es is bald weinachten mensch ihr lappen ihr seit doch im grunde einer meinung ea 30 40 isn homo warum macht ihr euch untereinander dumm an ... konzentriert euch lieber auf den ea3040 mensch ....  ps ihr seit echt seltsam


----------



## ea3040 (23. Dezember 2003)

fühlt ihr euch bestätigt wenn ihr der forumgott seit???


ne mal im ernst. ich habe das hier gerade alles mal so weiterverfolgt. ich versteh nur nicht wie ihr das forum für so wichtig halten könnt. das is nur n forum, keine freundin oder so. 

könnt ihr nicht gut schlafen wenn ihr im forum angemacht werdet??


stellt mal bitte die wichtigen sachen in vordergrund. und nicht äh du arsch hast in unserem forum nen scheiß geschrieben. 

war euer puls auf 200 als ihr meinen post gelesen habt.

wollte ja nur den verarschen der so bekifft ausschaut auf dem profilbild.


ihr götter und trailer gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ea3040 (23. Dezember 2003)

hier der ingo appelt in person




haloooooooooo ich bin der ingooooooooooooo


----------



## aramis (23. Dezember 2003)




----------



## matthias,wandel (23. Dezember 2003)

das forum ist ein forum! allerdings ist dies hier ein forum zum sachlichen diskutieren über trial. wenn dann jemand so geistische dünnschisse ablässt (muss sich jetzt nicht jeder angesprochen fühlen) , kann das schon vorkommen das man sich "angemacht" 
fühlt und deswegen dementiert.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. Dezember 2003)

damit vertreibt ihr euch die zeit 
deutschland hat nen guten politikernachwuchs... 

closed


----------

